# Nouveau avec un PowerBook g4 helpppp



## Mpower02 (1 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous voilà je me présente je m'appelle Alan je suis de l'Aisne Picardie est je vien d acheter un book g4 est à vrais dire j'aurais besoin de vous pour m'eclairé parce que je rame à mort la je vien de restauré mon book avec le cd d origine maintenant je cherche un Mac os d'une version assez récent car je possède un iPhone est impossible d aller sur iTunes avec pouvez vous m'aidez  svp merci


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juin 2012)

bonsoir et bienvenue 

le plus "récent" Os que tu puisses installer sur ton powerbook est léopard, aka 10.5.8

Neuf, en magasin, c'est mort :rose:

Il te reste donc comme unique possibilité de te tourner vers l'occaz (ebay, etc.) en prenant soin de trouver une version universelle, et non liée à un type de machine.

Sujet souvent abordé sur ce forum 

Bonne soirée & bon weekend


----------



## Mpower02 (1 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> bonsoir et bienvenue
> 
> le plus "récent" Os que tu puisses installer sur ton powerbook est léopard, aka 10.5.8
> 
> ...



Merci a toi l amis je vais me renseignier un amis est entrain de me télécharger une version


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> Merci a toi l amis je vais me renseignier un amis est entrain de me télécharger une version





méfie toi de ce que l'on trouve en téléchargement

et évite aussi de parler piratage sur ce forum 

bonne soirée


----------



## Mpower02 (1 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> Merci a toi l amis je vais me renseignier un amis est entrain de me télécharger une version



Grrrrrrr j 'ai regarder sur eBay y'en à pas  quelqu'un ne l'aurait pas par hasard?????


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> Grrrrrrr j 'ai regarder sur eBay y'en à pas  quelqu'un ne l'aurait pas par hasard?????



quel est le modèle exact de ce PB ?


----------



## Mpower02 (1 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> quel est le modèle exact de ce PB ?



Bas en faite il me faudrait le cd d installation Leopard aka 10.5.8 pour PowerBook g4 c est la dernière version connu apparemment est elle ceux trouve pu en magasin voilà


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> Bas en faite il me faudrait le cd d installation Leopard aka 10.5.8 pour PowerBook g4 c est la dernière version connu apparemment est elle ceux trouve pu en magasin voilà


J'ai Leopard en version universelle mais la version boîte vendue à l'époque c'était 10.5 de base (retail) il faut passer par les MAJ du menu Pomme pour finaliser en 10.5.8&#8230;

Par contre comme c'est rare je le vends cher car c'est bien connu&#8230;

_Tout ce qui est rare est cher
Un cheval bon marché est rare
Donc un cheval bon marché est cher&#8230; 
_


----------



## esv^^ (2 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> ... book g4 ... book



iBook? PowerBook?


----------



## Mpower02 (2 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> iBook? PowerBook?



powerbook g4

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------




Mpower02 a dit:


> powerbook g4



a oui est j'ai mac os x snow leopard 10.6.3 je le revend il est tout neuf je me suis tromper dans ma commande je le vend 29e le prix que je l'ai acheter envoi possible


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> a oui est j'ai mac os x snow leopard 10.6.3 je le revend il est tout neuf je me suis tromper dans ma commande je le vend 29e le prix que je l'ai acheter envoi possible



euh snow cela ne passera pas sur un G4


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> euh snow cela ne passera pas sur un G4


Je crois que tu n'as pas bien lu&#8230;  Mpower02 a acheté SL en pensant pouvoir l'installer sur son G4 mais il s'est fourvoyé&#8230; :mouais:

Donc il le revend pour amortir un Leopard s'il en trouve un&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (3 Juin 2012)

Faudrait pas vieillir. :rateau:


----------



## Mpower02 (5 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as pas bien lu  Mpower02 a acheté SL en pensant pouvoir l'installer sur son G4 mais il s'est fourvoyé :mouais:
> 
> Donc il le revend pour amortir un Leopard s'il en trouve un


Tinquiete pas pour moi j'ai trouver mon léopard pour 7e un universel par contre si tu pe me trouvez quelqu'un pour ré fourguer le snow sa serais cool


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> Tinquiete pas pour moi j'ai trouver mon léopard pour 7e un universel par contre si tu pe me trouvez quelqu'un pour ré fourguer le snow sa serais cool


Si il est gris ton CD ça ne passera pas, mais si il est noir avec un "X" dessus c'est bon.


----------



## Mpower02 (6 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si il est gris ton CD ça ne passera pas, mais si il est noir avec un "X" dessus c'est bon.



Après bonne réception de mon cd d installation graver en version universel quand je le met dans mon PowerBook j'entend le graveur qui essaye de se lancer rien s affiche à l'écran est au bout de 15sec il recrache le disque est que c'est normale je suis entrain de Peté un câble je pens qu'il va passer par la fenêtre a l 'aide((((((((((((


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juin 2012)

Peut être parceque c'est un DVD double couche que ton PowerBook ne peut pas lire! va dans &#63743;=> à propos de ce mac=> gravure et dis nous ce qu'il y a marqué


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Peut être parceque c'est un DVD double couche que ton PowerBook ne peut pas lire! va dans &#63743;=> à propos de ce mac=> gravure et dis nous ce qu'il y a marqué



mais si voyons 

soit c'est une copie (mal faite, mauvaise marque)
soit il est griffé
soit le lecteur est naze/sale (ce qui ne serait pas étonnant sur une machine de son âge)


----------



## Mpower02 (6 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Peut être parceque c'est un DVD double couche que ton PowerBook ne peut pas lire! va dans &#63743;=> à propos de ce mac=> gravure et dis nous ce qu'il y a marqué



Dans apropo de se Mac j'ai pas gravure j'ai ( contenu )"mémoire  carte pci agp"ata"scsi"USB"FireWire"carte airport"modems(logiciel) "application"extension"réseau"historique voilà c est tout se que j'ai

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> mais si voyons
> 
> soit c'est une copie (mal faite, mauvaise marque)
> soit il est griffé
> soit le lecteur est naze/sale (ce qui ne serait pas étonnant sur une machine de son âge)



Aparament la copie est bien faite est mon lecteur cd marche parfaitement je vien de remettre le cd d origine d installation est sa fonctionne par contre des que je mets ce cd il me le recrache après 15sec


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

alors ce n'est pas une bonne copie


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> alors ce n'est pas une bonne copie



Ou sinon, la copie (le software) peut être bonne, mais le DVD qui lui sert de support peut être un DVD +R DL alors que son lecteur DVD ne lit que les DVD-R DL (par exemple)... Non?
J'ai eu un pb comme ça: le support n'était pas reconnu par mon ordi, mais par un lecteur DVD externe ou un autre mac ,en target, cela fonctionnait très bien...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------




Mpower02 a dit:


> Dans apropo de se Mac j'ai pas gravure j'ai ( contenu )"mémoire  carte pci agp"ata"scsi"USB"FireWire"carte airport"modems(logiciel) "application"extension"réseau"historique voilà c est tout se que j'ai



Dans tes onglets à gauche, t'as pas un truc qui s'appelle gravure de disque? Dans matériel???
J'étais persuadé que ça s'appelait comme ça sur Tiger...

Va falloir que je revois mes classiques


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

Peut être un soucis + ou - DL (mais je doute que Léopard nécessite un DL  )

Mais en ce qui me concerne, je passe la main

Nous parlons ici d'une copie d'un Os, lequel ? est il vraiment universel ? est il fonctionnel ?

Les bidouilles, pas trop mon dada

A+


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Peut être un soucis + ou - DL (mais je doute que Léopard nécessite un DL  )



C'est sûr que Léopard demande un DL: c'est le plus gros système d'exploitation de la catégorie X (je ne connaît pas avant) avec 7Go!


----------



## Mpower02 (6 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> alors ce n'est pas une bonne copie



Le mec du forum qui me la fait m'affirme que la copie est conforme est bien faite moi je suis en version 10.3. Tu pe rien faire avec à part allez sur le net


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juin 2012)

Je te dit: le support ne doit pas être reconnu par ton lecteur DVD. Soit tu donnes plus d'info sur ton lecteur (tu fouilles dans à propos de ce mac et dans matériel) soit tu démarre en mode target à partir d'un autre mac plus récent qui peut lire ce dvd. Si tu sais pas comment fonctionne le mode target, tapes sur Google "Mode Target Mac" ou va voir  ici


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

wopopopopop 

on parle de quoi là ? j'ai du mal à suivre ... 10.3 ce n'est pas léopard ! 

quelle est la version exacte de l'Os sur le dvd ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h50 ----------




esv^^ a dit:


> C'est sûr que Léopard demande un DL



exact  ai mon backup sous les yeux


----------



## Mpower02 (6 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> alors ce n'est pas une bonne copie



Qui aurait un Mac est qui habiteré dans l'aisne dans le secteur soissons laon ou chauny????? Mon lecteur lis pas le DVD Dl donc il faut que je trouve une personne assez sympa pour me l installer via un Mac!merci d 'avance pour votre aide


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juin 2012)

Voilà, c'est ce que je disais! ouf! on y est arrivé!
Désolé, je suis sur Lyon, je ne peut plus t'aider!


----------



## Mpower02 (6 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> voilà, c'est ce que je disais! Ouf! On y est arrivé!
> Désolé, je suis sur lyon, je ne peut plus t'aider!



(


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Voilà, c'est ce que je disais! ouf! on y est arrivé!
> Désolé, je suis sur Lyon, je ne peut plus t'aider!



ah bon ? il faut un lecteur spécial pour lire du DL ? 

c'est nouveau ça 

Les dvd vidéos du commerce, c'est très souvent du DL 

qu'il y a ait une incompatibilité + ou -, que le lecteur soit un tantinet capricieux, oui, mais à part cela, je n'y crois pas une seconde 

Fin bref, quitte à partir sur de saines bases, autant trouver un *original*, *universel *ne fût ce que pour la légalité de la chose

voilà

sur ce, je vous souhaite une bonne journée


----------



## esv^^ (7 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah bon ? il faut un lecteur spécial pour lire du DL ?
> 
> c'est nouveau ça
> 
> ...




Ah oui, tu as sûrement raison; C'est juste dans la catégorie "gravure" qu'on a plein de détails...
Il y a marqué: Lecture de DVD: Oui

T'as raison!


----------



## Mpower02 (7 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Ah oui, tu as sûrement raison; C'est juste dans la catégorie "gravure" qu'on a plein de détails...
> Il y a marqué: Lecture de DVD: Oui
> 
> T'as raison!



Je vais essayer de l installer avec une clé USB espérons que sa fonctionne


----------



## esv^^ (7 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> Je vais essayer de l installer avec une clé USB espérons que sa fonctionne



Sur un PPC, laisse tomber; ça ne peut pas marcher, sauf avec des dizaine de lignes de codes à taper avant de faire le boot... Dure... Par contre si tu as un disque dur externe en FireWire, tu peut le faire; c'est pas un souci!
T'as pas un autre mac sinon, pour démarrer en mode Target? Tu connais sûrement quelqu'un qui possède un Mac, non?


----------



## Mpower02 (7 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Sur un PPC, laisse tomber; ça ne peut pas marcher, sauf avec des dizaine de lignes de codes à taper avant de faire le boot... Dure... Par contre si tu as un disque dur externe en FireWire, tu peut le faire; c'est pas un souci!
> T'as pas un autre mac sinon, pour démarrer en mode Target? Tu connais sûrement quelqu'un qui possède un Mac, non?



A merde nan justement je connais personne avec un Mac je suis deg jaimerais bien le mettre à jour


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> A merde nan justement je connais personne avec un Mac je suis deg jaimerais bien le mettre à jour


Pour 100 environ tu trouveras un lecteur/graveur externe avec connectique firewire qui ira bien sur ta machine


----------



## Mpower02 (8 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> A merde nan justement je connais personne avec un Mac je suis deg jaimerais bien le mettre à jour



Après confirmation le PowerBook g4 ne lis pas les DVD double couche c est à partir du g5 les double couche


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juin 2012)

J'ai installé Léopard sur mon PBG4


----------



## daffyb (8 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> J'ai installé Léopard sur mon PBG4



DVD DL gravé
Certains lecteurs sont plus sensibles que d'autres sur ce point.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Juin 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> DVD DL gravé
> Certains lecteurs sont plus sensibles que d'autres sur ce point.



oui j'avais émis cette hyptohèse plus haut, au vu de l'âge de la bête aussi.

perso: mes originaux sont bien au chaud dans leur boite d'origine et je ne bosse qu'avec des backup , donc oui dvd dl gravé en ce qui me concerne

bref


----------



## Mpower02 (8 Juin 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> oui j'avais émis cette hyptohèse plus haut, au vu de l'âge de la bête aussi.
> 
> perso: mes originaux sont bien au chaud dans leur boite d'origine et je ne bosse qu'avec des backup , donc oui dvd dl gravé en ce qui me concerne
> 
> bref



Quel chance pour toi pour ma part cd gravé donc le lecteur en veux pas est oué il est difficile le petit gas


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2012)

Le lecteur SuperDrive est arrivé bien avant le G5. Mon iMac G4 en est équipe.


----------



## Mpower02 (15 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le lecteur SuperDrive est arrivé bien avant le G5. Mon iMac G4 en est équipe.



Sayé les gas Leopard aka 10.5.8 installer est tout sa avec une clé USB de 16giga aucun code à taper un jeu d enfant


----------



## esv^^ (15 Juin 2012)

Whaou... Praussésseur pépécé et ocune ligne 2 caude? Caumant ta fè ?


----------



## Mpower02 (15 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Whaou... Praussésseur pépécé et ocune ligne 2 caude? Caumant ta fè ?



Si j'le dit que va être mon fond de commerce lol sa resteras mon jardin secret


----------



## esv^^ (15 Juin 2012)

J'essayerais sur mon PowerBook G4 Titanium... Je vous dirait le résultat...


----------



## Mpower02 (20 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> J'essayerais sur mon PowerBook G4 Titanium... Je vous dirait le résultat...



Salut à tous donc vu que PowerBook est enfin en aka je vend donc mon cd d installation qui est en ppc universel Leopard 10.5.8 me laisser un mess en pv si intéresser est je vend 2 barrette de ram ( mémoire vive pour PowerBook g4g5 etc une de 1gb est l'autre de 512mb


----------



## esv^^ (20 Juin 2012)

Moi je suis intéressé par 512 Mo pour un PowerBook G4 Titanium. La question est: est ce la même référence pour les deux? Mes barrettes sont:
Type :	SDRAM
Vitesse :	PC133U-333

J'ai actuellement une barrette de 512 et une de 256. Ma limite est de 1Go, c'est bien ça?


----------



## Mpower02 (20 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Moi je suis intéressé par 512 Mo pour un PowerBook G4 Titanium. La question est: est ce la même référence pour les deux? Mes barrettes sont:
> Type :	SDRAM
> Vitesse :	PC133U-333
> 
> J'ai actuellement une barrette de 512 et une de 256. Ma limite est de 1Go, c'est bien ça?



Oui c est les même est elle va sur ton PowerBook


----------



## Mpower02 (21 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> Oui c est les même est elle va sur ton PowerBook


Envoi moi un mess en Pv que je te file tout les Info adresse etc?


----------



## Mpower02 (28 Juin 2012)

Salut les gas j'ai un soucis avec mon PowerBook quand je suis sur internet il plante est me marque( l'application safari s'est fermée inopinément après avoir été relancée il se peut que le problème soit provoqué par le module flash player -10.4-10.5 que doit je faire merci


----------



## daffyb (28 Juin 2012)

virer flash (au hasard)
ou le mettre à jour


----------



## Mpower02 (28 Juin 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> virer flash (au hasard)
> ou le mettre à jour



Comment fait on pour le mettre à jour aurait tu un lien merci


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2012)

Il me semble que ce n'est plus possible de faire la mise à jour.

Tu peux bien chercher ça.


----------



## esv^^ (29 Juin 2012)

Mpower02 a dit:


> Comment fait on pour le mettre à jour aurait tu un lien merci



Perso, j'ai installé un "hack" pour simuler Flash 11 je crois... Fais une petite recherche ici ouu sur Google et tu trouveras!


----------

